# 100% VG Juice - Cloud Chasing



## Switchy (30/6/16)

Hi guys,

I want to know if anyone has tried dripping 100% VG just to check the cloud it produces.
1. If you have, how horrible is the taste?
2. Is it even possible to use 100% VG?
3. Is it possible to mix ONLY PG flavour into it just for taste?

Any tips would be appreciated, as I am starting my cloud chasing journey.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (30/6/16)

Well if you dont care for flavour and just want a cloud you could just vape plain vg. It has no taste really. You could maybe add 5% flavour just to taste and make it 95VG. 5% wouldnt affect the cloud really.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raks92 (30/6/16)

I find that VG is sweet, there isn't a need to add flavouring but you would probably enjoy it more with a splash of flavouring

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jan (30/6/16)

For messing around plain 100% VG is quite nice


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/6/16)

It does have quite a sweet taste to it, not overbearing though and if you have good lung capacity then go for it, I personally choke every time (Hence I have never entered a cloud comp  anything higher than 80/20 is hell for me  )

@Ollie normally plays around at a 90/10 just to smooth it a bit because it can be quite heavy on the chest

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Switchy (30/6/16)

Okay I will then make a video of it tonight, keep in mind that I am only using a Tsunami 24 RDA, not the best cloud chaser but decent.

I'll post it here if I can find out how...


----------



## PsyCLown (30/6/16)

I tried it as soon as I realized tht the Glycerin bottle from Dischem I had laying around was 100% VG.

Taste is, well, I personally wouldn't describe it as "sweet". After a while I got very sick of that taste and had a slight dislike towards it. Although not a bad taste either.

Clouds, well, perhaps a bit more dense is what I noticed and vaping 100% VG on my dripper was no problem. I never experience any "harshness" or chest issues / coughing issues which is strange as I cannot handle 3mg nic and cough and choke straight away on that as well as hot vapes.

It is worth a try, if not just for the experience.


----------



## SAVaper (30/6/16)

Let us know


----------



## Spydro (30/6/16)

Most of my DIY joose is 100% VG made with 100% VG flavor concentrates, and I am a flavor chaser NOT a cloud chaser. Building to the joose gives me dense flavor rich vapor with VG, I don't need any PG to carry the flavors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (30/6/16)

This guy sums it up for you


----------



## Silver (1/7/16)

Hi @Switchy 

This was @Ollie's winning cloud blowing shot at an ECIGSSA JHB Vape Meet in November

I cant remember what the PG/VG ratio of the juice was - but I am quite sure it wasnt 100% VG. I think it was 90% VG. Maybe @Paulie can confirm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (1/7/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Switchy
> 
> This was @Ollie's winning cloud blowing shot at an ECIGSSA JHB Vape Meet in November
> 
> I cant remember what the PG/VG ratio of the juice was - but I am quite sure it wasnt 100% VG. I think it was 90% VG. Maybe @Paulie can confirm




This was 90% VG and 10% PG mix

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/7/16)

Paulie said:


> This was 90% VG and 10% PG mix



Thanks @Paulie

There you go @Switchy - you can blow huge clouds with 90% VG
Doesnt have to be 100%VG
I am not a cloud blowing expert but I believe it has a lot more to do with the build and technique


----------



## Paulie (1/7/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Paulie
> 
> There you go @Switchy - you can blow huge clouds with 90% VG
> Doesnt have to be 100%VG
> I am no cloud blwoing expert but I believe it has a lot more to do with the build and technique



Also we used 10% PG to help with the wicking so it can wick better

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/7/16)

Paulie said:


> Also we used 10% PG to help with the wicking so it can wick better



Ah, yes, wicking - that too
So on that basis what would be the best ratio for cloud blowing?
What do you guys think? 90%VG ?


----------



## Switchy (1/7/16)

So I made a test this morning. Built a twisted kanthal coil. 24g 7 full wraps. Build came in at 0.19 ohm dry. Wicked and primed came to 0.3ohm. 

I found the larger surface area really made a difference. 

Vaping at 90 watts...


http://
http://


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mark121m (1/7/16)

never tried a only VG vape (for clouds)

built a few serious build for this purpose, wanna get the VG soon.


----------



## Scissorhands (1/7/16)

100vg vapes perfect in RDAs, some tanks will battle to wick, my supreme has no issues though, i sometimes "flush" my wicks with 1-2ml vg between flavours, clouds are epic, tastes good . . . Well . . . compared to pg anyway


----------

